# Software > Linux >  Ξεχάσατε την IP σας ? Κανένα πρόβλημα !

## Mick Flemm

Η κοπελιά θα σας βοηθήσει να τη θυμηθείτε  :: 
http://www.moanmyip.com/

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## yorgos

καλά τα σπάει λέμε  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## b-boy

xexexe έγραψε

----------


## Themis Ap

::   ::   ::  

Πολύ καλή ιδέα  ::   ::

----------


## PIT

Ωραιο τι αλλο θα σκεφτουν!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kakis

lol! Απίστευτο!!!  ::

----------


## SV1EFO

Καλα επαθα πλακα!!! Στο γραφειο, διπλα ακριβος το αφεντικο και εγω αμεριμνος παταω το link.!!! Περιμενω...ανοιγει....και ξαφνικα αρχιζει το κοριτσι και τσιριζει!!!! Ολα τα βλεματα σταφικαν πανω μου... Ρεζιλι εγινα σκεφτομαι (παλι) !!!! ΧΧΧχαααα πολυ γελιο !!!

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Κορυφαίο!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## soti19

oeo

----------


## sokratisg

Απλά κορυφή!  ::   ::

----------


## Convict

Πιουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ.....Δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι το περιεργο εχει......Μια κοπελια κ την IP...Δλδ αμα ειχε ενα διαστημοπλοιο κ την Ip..........Αντααααααααααααααα....

----------


## JB172

Τον ήχο τον είχες ανοικτό?  ::

----------


## Convict

xe  ::

----------


## whitehat

Α καλο!

----------


## Vagan

unplayable!!!!

----------


## SV1EFO

> Τον ήχο τον είχες ανοικτό?


 Ναι τσιτα ηταν μετα απο το βιντεο της σαρρη με το λαος !!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tsilochr

respect!

----------


## geomanous

που να επαιζε και ipv6, ε?......

----------


## sokratisg

> που να επαιζε και ipv6, ε?......


Θα βόγκαγε καμιά ώρα με IPv6  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από geomanous
> 
> που να επαιζε και ipv6, ε?......
> 
> 
> Θα βόγκαγε καμιά ώρα με IPv6


ειδικα οταν θα περναγε το 9 και θα μπαινε στα a-f ...

----------


## efraim

Θέλετε να μάθετε τη διεύθυνση IP της συσκευής σας; Αν είσαστε στο διαδίκτυο, μία "απολαυστική" λύση είναι αυτή που πρότεινε ο Mick Flemm. Αν όμως είστε στο ασύρματο δίκτυο δεν υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα. Ομοίως αν είστε σε δίκτυο IPv6 (για ακόμη μακρύτερη "απόλαυση", όπως τουλάχιστον τη φαντάστηκε ο geomanous). Μην απελπίζεσθε όμως. Η νέα υπηρεσία myIP.awmn φτιάχθηκε για σας.

Δείτε τη διεύθυνση IP της συσκευής σας (υπολογιστή, κινητού τηλεφώνου ή παιχνιδομηχανής), ασύρματα ή διαδικτυακά, επισκεπτόμενοι το http://myIP.awmn ή http://myIP.awmn.net αντίστοιχα. Η υπηρεσία είναι προσβάσιμη από δίκτυα IPv4 και IPv6 (με αυτόματη επιλογή), αλλά μπορείτε, αν επιθυμείτε, να επιλέξετε ρητά το πρωτόκολο που σας ενδιαφέρει επισκεπτόμενοι το http://ipv4.myIP.awmn (http://ipv4.myIP.awmn.net) και http://ipv6.myIP.awmn (http://ipv6.myIP.awmn.net) αντίστοιχα. Η υπηρεσία παρέχεται επίσης και με ασφαλή σύνδεση, επισκεπτόμενοι το https://myIP.awmn, https://myIP.awmn.net και ομοίως για τις λοιπές διευθύνσεις για ρητή επιλογή πρωτοκόλου.

Η φιλοξενία της υπηρεσίας είναι μία ακόμη ευγενική χορηγία του συλλόγου του AWMN.

----------


## papako

καλό και χρήσιμο είναι, αλλά δεν έχει αααααααχχχχχχ  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Κοιτα να δεις που τελικα βρηκαμε και το logo της υπηρεσιας.

Για check

Τώρα Καλύτερα?  ::

----------

